# DIY Sand Spikes



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

I got sick of using the PVC ones I had made and saw the prices in the aluminum ones and decided I would just make a couple for myself. Spent about 16 in materials and took about an hour to make them both.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Photos broken?


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

NKlamerus said:


> Photos broken?


I guess they were to large to show properly, resized them.


----------



## Bigdaddyk (May 20, 2016)

Those look nice and clean.
I've made them with t post but I like your aluminum ones much better.
Just bought 2 from academy for 15 bucks each.
Think I'll go to lowes and see if they have aluminum and copy yours.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

I made a set like that about 4 years ago and still using them. They are a lot easier on the old guys then PVC spikes. You did some good work.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

What I noticed immediately about these when I picked them up after finishing them is how light they are compared to my pvc ones. Also used stainless nuts and bolts to avoid corrosion issues. They should have the aluminum in 8 foot pieces for around 12 dollars and change at lowes, home depot wanted 11 for a 4 foot piece.


----------

